# Astatotilapia aneocolor questions



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay so I've had a trio of these "yellow belly alberts" for adopt 6 months now, and it appears I have 1 male 2 females. But the male only mates with one of the females, I'm not sure why!? Like is there a possibility the female he doesn't mate with is a male? But he's never shows aggression towards it.... And I'm planning on adding more females to the tank but I was wondering if I should add another male? Cause my male isn't very colourful  like he will be super nice for a day or so when he wants to mate but then he's all kinda blan again... Would another male help his coloration? Or is it maybe because he's not the dominant fish?

Thanks for all advice!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi H.aeneocolor is fr(om lake George and Edward not lake Albert, two males in the same tank should fight until one is dead but if yur tank is larger than 100G, it could be good, but if it's a 50 G, then try to add more females but no males or at least more than one.
xris


----------

